# Google and TiVo take over the world (youtube video sought)



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone remember this video? It was basically a 'what if' kind of thing if I remember correctly.

I definitely saw it linked to from here but now can't find it.

Anyone with better google skills than me care to help out please?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/future_of_media_video_prometeus.php

Perhaps? (Not sure it fits your description, Tivo was mentioned though)

-Ken


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank you, I think the one I'm remembering was somewhat similar, but that isn't it.

Thanks anyway


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

Think it's this one?

EPIC 2014
http://robinsloan.com/epic/


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

tenwiseman said:


> Think it's this one?
> 
> EPIC 2014
> http://robinsloan.com/epic/


That's it, thank you very much.

Although it would seem my memory has over-romanticised it somewhat


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

EPIC sounded so scary when I first saw it. However, now I realise that, in the long-term, it would naturally die, as will Facebook and Twitter, once people get bored with them, and realise how much of their life is wasted in those inconsequential electronic environments.

If somebody doesn't invent another use for our feet (i.e. a foot-operated keyboard), humankind will no longer have any legs after 50,000 more years of internet-based evolution.


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, if you look back I guess we've lost the steering wheel!


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

tenwiseman said:


> Well, if you look back I guess we've lost the steering wheel!


Two steering wheels, no less. I think that's a picture of Automan's power monitoring system. 

The teletype keyboard seems a bit advanced.

The first computers I programmed commercially on were ICL 1301's, which were operated by 12 rotary dials and 12 associated 4-bit neon bar displays to enter the value for a single 48-bit word (or 12 nibbles). It only had 2000 words of core memory, and my first home computer (a Commodore PET) was probably more powerful.

The BBC also used them, both as their mainframes and (later) as a Doctor Who spaceship console.

Because they were single-programming, you could turn up a speaker that would indicate the tightness of a coding loop by its frequency. We used to get our two computers to play Christmas carols in harmony. An early musical synthesiser.


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

Interesting, that 2004 picture has, er, history of ....

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/upgrade/1303271.html

damm, photoshop...


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I thought it was an obvious Photoshop, and rather obvious that at least parts of it (the steering wheels) were from a submarine, and that the teletype version was too modern for the 1950's.


----------



## alan.cramer (Feb 22, 2006)

lol. funny how these images end up being used in legitimate publications


----------

